# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2014



## AnDré (1 Dez 2014 às 01:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Dez 2014 às 13:44)

Já nos 19,0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2014 às 14:11)

O vento forte a muito forte de NE chegou a fazer cair algumas árvores, não via uma ventania destas (sob aproximação de AA) há uns bons 2 ou 3 anos. Infelizmente não tenho registos, é esperar para ver o que a EMA registou de rajada.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 14:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> O vento forte a muito forte de NE chegou a fazer cair algumas árvores, não via uma ventania destas (sob aproximação de AA) há uns bons 2 ou 3 anos. Infelizmente não tenho registos, é esperar para ver o que a EMA registou de rajada.



Aqui  no litoral já tive rajada maxima de 82 km/h, o vento tocou nos 55 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 15:45)

Sol na parte da manhã e vento fraco. Vento mais forte na parte da tarde a que se juntará o arrefecimento noturno.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Dez 2014 às 17:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> O vento forte a muito forte de NE chegou a fazer cair algumas árvores, não via uma ventania destas (sob aproximação de AA) há uns bons 2 ou 3 anos. Infelizmente não tenho registos, é esperar para ver o que a EMA registou de rajada.


Confirmo toda a noite e manhã tivemos um vendaval, sob o AA, só acalmou a partir do fim da manhã


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Por Elvas nada de vento significativo. Registei uma rajada de 32,2 km/h agora à pouco.

O dia foi de primavera com a temp. máxima a chegar a uns escaldantes 20,1ºC pelas 13h03. A mínima até ao momento foi de 12,8°C pelas 7h27.

Neste momento a temperatura segue a sua notória descida e registo 13,3ºC.


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 20:25)

Por aqui o vento só começou a ser mais chato agora ao anoitecer. E já se sente bem o friozinho  estavam 19ºC por volta das 15h, desde aí que tem descido bem e já vai nos 12ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2014 às 21:14)

Agreste disse:


> Sol na parte da manhã e vento fraco. Vento mais forte na parte da tarde a que se juntará o arrefecimento noturno.



De manhã, até teve sol e quentinho, à tarde estava cá um briol no Caldeirão entre Barranco de Velho e Cachopo, ui ui junto ao parque eólico na Serra de Tavira até arrepiava os ossos.  Nessa estrada, vê-se a plantação de novos pinheiros  e ainda muitas árvores queimadas do incêndio de 2012.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

Reinicia-se o vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reinicia-se o vento moderado a forte de NE.



Fica aqui a precipitação de Novembro, essa sim relativamente moderada sem eventos muito fortes:


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

E também da cidade de Portalegre, curiosamente onde a precipitação horária não atingiu sequer uns modestos 7mm e um total do mês que foi dos mais baixos de toda a região Sul:


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 10:26)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui o vento só começou a ser mais chato agora ao anoitecer. E já se sente bem o friozinho  estavam 19ºC por volta das 15h, desde aí que tem descido bem e já vai nos 12ºC.


Como vai ai Évora hoje? Tenho saudades da calmaria alentejana lol


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2014 às 12:46)

Sentry disse:


> Como vai ai Évora hoje? Tenho saudades da calmaria alentejana lol


Sol, frio, com um vento chato à mistura, o típico desta terra. O CGE diz que a minima foi de 8,8ºC Às 7h10 da manhã.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2014 às 12:56)

Tudo calmo e tranquilo por aqui... o sol aquece e está bastante agradável. Vento fraco.


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2014 às 13:12)

Como o céu está a ficar agora e o sol a desaparecer.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2014 às 13:20)

Rajada máxima de 60,8 km/h ontem na EMA do IPMA, decerto que foi mais alta nalguns sítios. Aqui agora está vento fraco e céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Dez 2014 às 14:14)

17ºC e tempo monótono


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Dez 2014 às 18:50)

12,2ºC


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 21:14)

Monótono mas é o tempo que temos lol antes isso que os tornados que assolam o estado do texas por exemplo


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

Aspeto do céu, hoje à tarde, por volta das 17:00. Pode ser um simples e banal pôr do Sol, mas não deixa de ser fantástico!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Dez 2014 às 23:06)

8,5ºC


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2014 às 23:58)

A esta hora já estamos com 9,6ºC, segundo o CGE que fica numa ponta da cidade, e 5,9ºC, segundo o aeródromo.
Não me admiro, está um frio horrível!  Começou a arrefecer por volta das 12h30 quando apareceram as tais nuvens. Ele está aí a chegar!


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 00:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 12,2ºC





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 8,5ºC



 está a descer bem! O GFS coloca alguma precipitação fraca a aparecer aí amanhã à tarde, será?


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aspeto do céu, hoje à tarde, por volta das 17:00. Pode ser um simples e banal pôr do Sol, mas não deixa de ser fantástico!



 banal é que não é! E a restituição da luz e cores parece-me perfeita. Conseguiste aperceber-te da direcção do movimento destas nuvens?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2014 às 09:49)

Chove fraco. A performance do GFS esta semana foi absolutamente nula aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Dez 2014 às 10:47)

Mínima de 6,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2014 às 13:08)

Bom dia,

Céu parcialmente nublado e mínimas que foram de *4,5ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e *8,1ºC* em Carvoeiro. Neste momento sigo com 17,7ºC e 15,9ºC, respectivamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2014 às 13:14)

Céu totalmente nublado por aqui, e chuva fraca de manhã mas persistente. Eu a ver se isto secava para ir mudar as pilhas à estação mas parece que ainda não é desta...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Boas, de manhã alguma chuva, depois resto do dia com céu muito nublado e sem precipitação, venham agora é essas geadas


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2014 às 23:10)

Aguaceiros e trovoadas visíveis em Aljezur... ao largo, no mar. Eu estou a 110km de distância.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Agreste disse:


> Aguaceiros e trovoadas visíveis em Aljezur... ao largo, no mar. Eu estou a 110km de distância.



DEA poderosa


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 23:51)

Está a entrar pela Carrapateira:


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:11)

Célula da Carrapateira a adquirir um eco intenso!


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 02:31)

sagres teve 4.2mm na ultima hora


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 03:17)

sagres *8.5mm* na ultima hora


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 03:22)

david 6 disse:


> sagres *8.5mm* na ultima hora



É neste momento a estação do IPMA com maior acumulado de Dezembro: *13,1*mm !


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2014 às 07:31)

5,8°C.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2014 às 08:39)

Parece que a trovoada rendeu 17,8mm em Sagres e 3,4mm em Aljezur...

0,5mm em Portimão também.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

Manhã de nevoeiro com apenas 8,9ºC neste momento.
Mínima de 5,3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

12,3ºC mais uma noite que promete


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2014 às 18:36)

Aqui a máxima ainda foi aos 14,8ºC pelas 13h05. A mínima foi de 5,9ºC às 07h19.
Neste momento registo 9,8ºC e descendo a bom ritmo.


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2014 às 18:50)

Notavelmente mais frio por aqui, 8,4ºC, sensivelmente menos 1,5ºC em relação ao dia de ontem à mesma hora. Uma estação cerca de 100m acima da minha já marca 6ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 19:15)

10,7ºC a descer lentamente


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 22:06)

8,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

Voltou a chover em Aljezur... desta vez sem trovoada. A informação chegou aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 22:27)

Agreste disse:


> Voltou a chover em Aljezur... desta vez sem trovoada. A informação chegou aqui.



Este fim-de-semana o congelador vai trabalhar bem? 
Deve ir a negativos.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2014 às 22:34)

Ontem andou entre os 3,8ºC da várzea e os 9,2ºC dos Vales, a caminho da praia da Arrifana.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 22:42)

Agreste disse:


> Ontem andou entre os 3,8ºC da várzea e os 9,2ºC dos Vales, a caminho da praia da Arrifana.



Sim eu acompanho os dados da estação,as minimas ainda estão a _carborar_.
1Dez: 5,4ºC
2Dez: 5,7ºC
3Dez: 3,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 23:11)

7,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

Por aqui, no sensor que tenho mais abaixo, mas também mais abrigado, 5,1ºC. Inversão.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 03:27)

Portalegre e Évora a liderarem as descidas:


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2014 às 09:18)

Bom dia.

As mínimas da madrugada por aqui:
Sítio das Fontes: *4,1ºC*
Carvoeiro: *7,5ºC*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Dez 2014 às 09:25)

Mínima de 5,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2014 às 09:35)

Mínima de 2,8 e agora nevoeiro cerrado ainda a uns metros.


----------



## actioman (5 Dez 2014 às 10:18)

A noite acabou por não arrefecer tanto como eu esperava e apesar de mais fria que a anterior a diferença foi pouca, registei 5,2ºC ás 06h52.
Neste momento 9ºC e nevoeiro em aproximação, mas já em fase de dissipação.
Estes primeiros dias de Dezembro são muito "adorados" a nevoeiros persistentes aqui na cidade.


----------



## Vidal (5 Dez 2014 às 16:30)

Formação interessante que se encontrava ainda há pouco a W de Lagos.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima de 2,8 e agora nevoeiro cerrado ainda a uns metros.


Na serra deve ter ficado próximo dos 0Cº


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Dez 2014 às 21:20)

9,2ºC


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

Vamos ter geada em Aljezur... deve ser muito à rasca mas deve dar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Dez 2014 às 23:22)

8,1ºC a descer muito lentamente


----------



## Sentry (5 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

estão 7.8ºC aqui em casa  de acordo com a nova estação do lidl


----------



## actioman (6 Dez 2014 às 01:55)

Por aqui a noite vai com 4,2ºC que é a actual mínima.
Veremos até onde desce.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2014 às 03:18)

7,7ºC por aqui com o vento em regime de rajadas repentinas e esporádicas, mas fortes. Hoje a noite já não vai ser nem perto da de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 03:43)

Sentry disse:


> estão 7.8ºC aqui em casa  de acordo com a nova estação do lidl



 dentro de casa?


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 03:51)

Vidal disse:


> Formação interessante que se encontrava ainda há pouco a W de Lagos.



 fabulosa! E há cumulonimbus lá ao largo.

E mais actividade estranha pela madrugada dentro:


----------



## talingas (6 Dez 2014 às 03:59)

Por aqui, como diz bem o SpiderVV, não teremos uma noite possivelmente igual à de ontem. Aproveitando também a minha nova estação do LIDL , posso dizer que ao nível do solo, estão 6,3ºC enquanto lá no alto no telhado bem mais exposto, a temperatura fica-se nos 7,5ºC. De salientar as ditas rajadas, ocasionalmente fortes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Dez 2014 às 09:22)

Mínima de 3,8ºC


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2014 às 12:44)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosa! E há cumulonimbus lá ao largo.
> 
> E mais actividade estranha pela madrugada dentro:



a sul de Faro pelas 01:00 percebia-se que havia nebulosidade, olhando para o mar.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2014 às 12:44)

Aljezur chegou a 1,9ºC.... não teve geada ou se a teve foi fraca.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2014 às 16:59)

Boa tarde, aqui a mínima acabou por ser " alta" de aproximadamente 7ºC, vamos lá ver se esta madrugada temos uma mínima de jeito e se teremos geada, esperemos é que não tenhamos vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2014 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e está frio. 

Máxima: 14.0ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 9.7ºC


----------



## Sentry (6 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

StormRic disse:


> dentro de casa?


LOOL nada disso. Aqui em casa, dito monte. Dentro de casa estão 20ºC. Neste momento na rua, (outside lol) estão 8.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

Sentry disse:


> LOOL nada disso. Aqui em casa, dito monte. Dentro de casa estão 20ºC. Neste momento na rua, (outside lol) estão 8.7ºC



Meio a brincar, meio a sério...  por que lembrei-me do que dizia uma tia minha idosa que vivia em Melo, aldeia do concelho de Gouveia, encostada à vertente norte da Estrela: "hoje quando me levantei tinha quatro graus no quarto, estava frio...". Portanto, aceito tudo .


----------



## Sentry (7 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

coitada :S com essa temperatura, batia o dente de certeza lol 
Desde à bocado para agora, a temperatura diminui um bocado e esta a 7.9º C


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Dez 2014 às 13:29)

13,9ºC neste momento
mínima de 4ºC


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2014 às 14:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui chegou o Inverno com apenas cerca de 15º C, o dia mais frio do ano até ao momento !

Tempo seco e frio, é o Inverno moderno por aqui ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2014 às 17:53)

Aljezur abaixo de zero esta manhã: -0,5ºC.


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2014 às 17:57)

esta noite promete mais.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Dez 2014 às 18:09)

9,5ºC neste momento


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2014 às 18:25)

Fresquinho agora com cerca de 12º C somente .... esta madrugada vai ser gelada !


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,
por aqui estão cerca de 9º C, vamos ver se baixa esta noite para termos geada, o que ainda não aconteceu!


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

se não se levantar vento, teremos geada em Aljezur perto da meia noite. 1,5 - 2ºC mais baixa a temperatura.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Dez 2014 às 19:29)

8,4ºC


----------



## vamm (7 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Ao tempo que não venho por aqui :P

Este fim-de-semana estou cá pelos lados de Odemira e neste momento estão 4,5º C lá fora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

5,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2014 às 00:44)

5,3ºC


----------



## talingas (8 Dez 2014 às 04:55)

Bem isto aqui anda muito indeciso, a temperatura ainda não desceu além dos 7ºC, anda num sobe e desce, neste momento está nos 8,3ºC.  Vento nulo. Já no sensor mais abrigado e ao nível do solo, marca 5,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2014 às 07:56)

-1ºC às 7:00... geada.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2014 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

As mínimas da madrugada foram as seguintes por aqui:
Sítio das Fontes: *0,4ºC*
Carvoeiro: *6,1ºC*

Esteve fresquinho


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2014 às 10:53)

Mínima de 4,1ºC, esperava mais frio....


----------



## actioman (8 Dez 2014 às 12:13)

Por cá também houve geada! Não tive foi vontade de sair e ir sacar umas fotos! 

A mínima na minha estação foi de 2,8ºC às 07h37.

Neste momento registo 10,4ºC e o dia apresenta-se solarengo.


----------



## actioman (8 Dez 2014 às 17:07)

A máxima ainda foi alta e registei 15,4°C pelas 14h58.

Neste momento já tenho a temperatura em queda, registo 12,7°C.

Na EMA do IPMA aqui de Elvas, que fica num vale a mínima foi de -0,1°C às 7h.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2014 às 19:29)

10,4ºC por aqui com vento agora fraco, depois de algumas rajadas moderadas de Norte.


----------



## actioman (8 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

Por aqui também fiquei surpreso com a subida da temperatura. Tenho agora 10,6ºC depois de há uma hora já ter tido 8,7ºC.
Claro efeitos do vento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2014 às 21:51)

7,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2014 às 14:32)

Dia agradável enquanto há sol.


----------



## vamm (9 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Não adianta queixar-me do frio, que eu já percebi que o problema em Évora é o vento.
Se estivermos ao sol, o frio aguenta-se bem... se estivermos à sombra/em casa é péssimo. O vento dá uma sensação gélida horrível. Enfim.

Estão 9,1ºC registados no Verney e eu tenho a impressão de que são uns 4 ou 5ºC, só pelo frio que faz.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

Por aqui é a mesma coisa, o vento torna o ambiente muito frio, vai soprando agora com algumas rajadas, tal como tinha acontecido de noite e manhã. 
No domingo o ipma dá -2ºC para aqui de temperatura mínima, mas noutras regiões mais a norte não prevê praticamente temperaturas negativas


----------



## actioman (10 Dez 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia!
Hoje a mínima na minha estação ainda foi de 3,3°C às 07h45 (quando o vento resolveu das uma trégua).

Neste momento céu azul e 8,1ºC.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2014 às 10:04)

Hoje sem geada no Algarve. Esteve uma noite ventosa.


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2014 às 18:57)

Esteve um dia bem mais quentinho hoje, chegou quase aos 17ºC e por volta das 17h o frio não estava tão agressivo assim, deviam estar menos 3ºC/4ºC secalhar.
O CGE diz que estão 11,5ºC neste momento, o IPMA diz que estão 9,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2014 às 23:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e um dia maravilhoso.  Sabe bem, este solinho para alegrar um pouco a mente e o espírito que bem preciso.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 7.4ºC
actual: 8.4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Dez 2014 às 15:25)

Máxima de 17,7ºC


----------



## actioman (11 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Extremos de hoje na minha estação:







Neste momento 6,2C


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Dez 2014 às 22:51)

Hoje à tarde estive em Serpa e na viagem de regresso a Moura assisti a uma variação da temperatura (medida no termómetro do carro...) interessante. Mostra bem o que é uma inversão térmica (e talvez o efeito "urbano" na temperatura). Passo a descrever:

Saí de Serpa (Escola Abade Correia da Serra - 216m) às 19:00, com 8ºC.
No início da estrada para Pias, a temperatura baixou para 7ºC.
Ao passar pela ponte do Enxoé (150m) a temperatura era de 4ºC!
Comecei a subir para Pias e a temperatura "recuperou" para 5ºC.
Cheguei a Pias (218m na ex-passagem de nível) com 8ºC.
A caminho de Moura, depois da "curva da Capela", no baixio (176m) junto às obras da nova barragem a temperatura caiu de novo para 5ºC.
Cheguei a moura por volta das 19:35 com 7ºC.

A descrição pode ser aborrecida para quem não conhece o caminho, por isso incluí as cotas dos principais pontos referidos. É apenas uma curiosidade, mas fica o "relatório"!


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2014 às 00:00)

Por cá termino o dia com uma noite que se apresenta fresquinha. Amanhã haverá uma bela geada nos locais mais abrigados.

Neste momento 4,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2014 às 00:10)

Aqui tem andado muito complicado descer mesmo com o vento fraco... 8,2ºC.


----------



## Redfish (12 Dez 2014 às 01:20)

Por aqui e num local afamado pelas geadas posso dizer que no centro do Algarve (Nave do Barão) está 0° enquanto que em Loule estava 8°...

Penso que por volta das 07 da manha as temperaturas deverão aqui chegar as -3, -4°, pelo menos na zona da lagoa...


----------



## talingas (12 Dez 2014 às 04:58)

O frio aqui não quer nada com as alturas está visto...  Por aqui uns miseros 7,7ºC... e no sensor mais baixo 6,2ºC. Mas acredito que aqui em certos locais da Serra a história seja bem diferente, só que não há ninguém que reporte de lá...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Dez 2014 às 08:59)

Manhã de bastante frio pelo interior Alentejano! Muita geada nos campos e também na cidade. 1ºC em Moura às 08:00, sendo que no caminho para Pias apanhei zonas em que a temperatura era de -1ºC!


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2014 às 09:58)

Manhã de nevoeiro.







A mínima na minha estação foi de 0,7ºC pelas 7h09.
Neste momento 3,6ºC.

Pelo menos onde o nevoeiro apareceu, estragou a possível geada!


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2014 às 12:07)

O nevoeiro já em dissipação, apenas algumas zonas da cidade mais a Este e a Sudeste ainda têm algum.

A temperatura é de 5,9C


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

Andei pelos Morenos, Várzea do Vinagre, Fornalha, Vale de Murta, Alcaria do Cume, Almargem...

A ribeira da Asseca tem caudal de Primavera. Alguns ribeiros já secaram. A ribeira da Gafa está a secar. É estranho, em algumas zonas a caíram mais de 300 mm desde Setembro. 

Entretanto a *doença do sobreiro* alastra.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

talingas disse:


> O frio aqui não quer nada com as alturas está visto...  Por aqui uns miseros 7,7ºC... e no sensor mais baixo 6,2ºC. Mas acredito que aqui em certos locais da Serra a história seja bem diferente, só que não há ninguém que reporte de lá...


é verdade, hoje por exemplo aqui houve  alguma geada quando sai de casa,e não vivo na serra , quando cheguei a Portalegre geada nem vê-la. Faz diferença 4 ou 5 km


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2014 às 18:23)

A cena do dia é correr entre as 11:20 e as 12:30... chegar a casa, olhar ao espelho e ver o corpo deitar fumo, como se estivesse a arder. 

A noite foi fria e antes da nebolusidade cobrir tudo parecia que se tinha levantado nevoeiro do lado da ria. Visibilidade baixa.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2014 às 18:25)

dá a ideia de junto ao solo estar uma camada de ar bastante fria até 1m-2m de altura, fruto da noite longa. Depois o sol vai lentamente aquecendo essa camada. Como quando se abre a porta do congelador.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2014 às 03:49)

Por aqui se choveu, foi fraco, mas o vento está moderado com rajadas, com máxima de 40 km/h e 30 actuais. 10,1ºC.


----------



## parvonia (13 Dez 2014 às 06:36)

Por Sines a pouco caiu uma carga de agua impressionante com umas boas rajadas de vento a mistura


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2014 às 08:21)

Coisas bastante interessantes na zona Sul:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 09:09)

Praia de Faro agora:
Oeste






Sul





Este





Já vi uns 3 relâmpagos. Dois a SW e um a NW

Registei uma rajada máxima de 69 km/h com recurso telemóvel


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Dez 2014 às 09:20)

Manhã de chuva forte
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2014 às 09:28)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada já há 2 horas


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2014 às 09:35)

Tempo bem escuro e a 1ª trovoada aqui em Faro. Anuncia-se bastante chuva.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2014 às 09:41)

Aurélio? acho que te vais enganar...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 09:47)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Registei uma rajada máxima de 69 km/h com recurso telemóvel




Offtopic: Essa aplicação trabalha bem, interessante o valor médio, está visto que enquanto fazias a medição o vento foi forte e constante.


----------



## luky (13 Dez 2014 às 09:58)

Aproveitei para aquecer a casa (tinha 16°C) abrindo as janelas todas das 6am ás 8.30, hora em que baixou de 17.3° para 14 - já vai para os 12 agora.
Algum vento e alguns minutos a pingar - a chuva forte passou ao lado, no mar ou mais para o interior.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 10:12)

DEA potente, estes despertadores são tramados.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2014 às 10:42)

parecia mais ameaçador... até pela trovoada. Acalmou e quase não chove.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2014 às 10:51)

Bons dias!!

Chuva forte acompanhado de vento forte!!! Está em grande!! só falta a trovoada!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

Acalmou agora, passando a regime de chuva moderada a fraca... Foi uma boa carga de água... mais 10 minutos e isto ficava Veneza


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 12:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Essa aplicação trabalha bem, interessante o valor médio, está visto que enquanto fazias a medição o vento foi forte e constante.


Sim sim foi claramente forte e constante!

Tenho em belo registo para vos dar já daqui a nada. Também da praia de Faro


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 12:29)

Houve festa no Algarve ao amanhecer:


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2014 às 12:33)

Bom, 4mm por aqui. Agora com 8,7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Dez 2014 às 13:21)

10,4ºC E 10,7mm


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2014 às 13:25)

Agreste disse:


> Aurélio? acho que te vais enganar...



Vou-me enganar no quê Agreste ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2014 às 14:19)

Boas, por aqui, a noite e a manhã foi de aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada a norte. Junto ao Grupo Naval de Olhão, um placard publicitário caiu e danificou 3 viaturas que estavam estacionadas junto ao placard. 

O acumulado ficou-se pelos 8 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 14:52)

Esta manhã. Pouco depois do meu primeiro post e ainda na praia de Faro estava a acompanhar o aproximar da célula quando às 09.20 começou a ficar com um aspecto ameaçador do género de funnel cloud.
Notei uma ligeira rotação na parte inferior da nuvem que tentei captar mas a minha inteira exposição ao vento que aumentou de intensidade drasticamente arrantanto mesas e cadeiras. Levei um inteiro e literal banho de areia como nunca tinha levado! O vento atingiu momentaneamente velocidades superiores a 100 km/h de certeza. Era quase impossível conseguir resistir ao mesmo e a certo ponto tive mesmo de me agarrar a um poste!!! 

Deixo fotos e um vídeo dos momentos imediatamente antes.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:09)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Esta manhã. Pouco depois do meu primeiro post e ainda na praia de Faro estava a acompanhar o aproximar da célula quando às 09.20 começou a ficar com um aspecto ameaçador do género de funnel cloud.
> Notei uma ligeira rotação na parte inferior da nuvem que tentei captar mas a minha inteira exposição ao vento que aumentou de intensidade drasticamente arrantanto mesas e cadeiras. Levei um inteiro e literal banho de areia como nunca tinha levado! O vento atingiu momentaneamente velocidades superiores a 100 km/h de certeza. Era quase impossível conseguir resistir ao mesmo e a certo ponto tive mesmo de me agarrar a um poste!!!
> 
> Deixo fotos e um vídeo dos momentos imediatamente antes.




Bons registos, eu é que não me metia aí, ainda podia cair algum raio. 
Conseguiste fazer medição do vento? Pelo som do video e o estado do mar nota-se que estava agressivo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 16:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons registos, eu é que não me metia aí, ainda podia cair algum raio.
> Conseguiste fazer medição do vento? Pelo som do video e o estado do mar notasse que estava agressivo.


Tenho muito respeito mas medo não.  

Quando ia fazer a medição de vento comecei a levar com areia e chuva em cima. Não consegui de modo algum com muita pena minha.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Esta manhã. Pouco depois do meu primeiro post e ainda na praia de Faro estava a acompanhar o aproximar da célula quando às 09.20 começou a ficar com um aspecto ameaçador do género de funnel cloud.
> Notei uma ligeira rotação na parte inferior da nuvem que tentei captar mas a minha inteira exposição ao vento que aumentou de intensidade drasticamente arrantanto mesas e cadeiras. Levei um inteiro e literal banho de areia como nunca tinha levado! O vento atingiu momentaneamente velocidades superiores a 100 km/h de certeza. Era quase impossível conseguir resistir ao mesmo e a certo ponto tive mesmo de me agarrar a um poste!!!
> 
> Deixo fotos e um vídeo dos momentos imediatamente antes.



Sem dúvida que essa célula prometia. Se tivesse actividade eléctrica o local onde estavas era o menos recomendado possível, cuidado. Na Armona vi raios a caírem nas dunas nos anos 80 e 90.
Vento de 100Km/h julgo que ter-te-ia atirado ao chão, devia ser 70/80km/h de rajada no máximo, mas não estava lá por isso não posso dizer


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2014 às 17:38)

100 km/h ainda não atirava ao chão, mas era no entanto suficiente para ter que se agarrar a um poste. 120 ou 130 era outra história.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 18:25)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida que essa célula prometia. Se tivesse actividade eléctrica o local onde estavas era o menos recomendado possível, cuidado. Na Armona vi raios a caírem nas dunas nos anos 80 e 90.
> Vento de 100Km/h julgo que ter-te-ia atirado ao chão, devia ser 70/80km/h de rajada no máximo, mas não estava lá por isso não posso dizer


Com 69 km/h 20 minutos antes estava a resistir bem. Já naquele momento deixei de conseguir ter estabilidade em pé. Por isso é que aposto na ordem dos 100 km/h... no máximo. Também não quero abusar. E foi uma coisa que não durou mais de 1 minuto, depois voltou para o vento constante como estava anteriormente. 
Eu sei que estava num local bastante perigoso em caso de actividade eléctrica, mas como não estava a ocorrer de momento estava um pouco esquecido dessa possibilidade.  (Havia mastros de bandeiras e coisas mais atractivas ao pé.. não iria querer ter nada comigo  )


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2014 às 19:04)

Aproveitar bem esta noite, embora me pareça claramente que o núcleo estando centrado no Alentejo fará com que a precipitação contorne o sul do país, numa situação idêntica a outra que já se verificou este ano.
Aproveitar bem pois pode muito bem ser a unica chuva deste Dezembro e sabe-se lá de quando


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 19:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Com 69 km/h 20 minutos antes estava a resistir bem. Já naquele momento deixei de conseguir ter estabilidade em pé. Por isso é que aposto na ordem dos 100 km/h... no máximo. Também não quero abusar. E foi uma coisa que não durou mais de 1 minuto, depois voltou para o vento constante como estava anteriormente.
> Eu sei que estava num local bastante perigoso em caso de actividade eléctrica, mas como não estava a ocorrer de momento estava um pouco esquecido dessa possibilidade.  (Havia mastros de bandeiras e coisas mais atractivas ao pé.. não iria querer ter nada comigo  )



Talvez tenhas apanhado uma *downburst*. As células estavam associadas à frente fria que passou aí entre as 9h e as 10h:












O intensidade do vento no aeroporto tinha vindo a aumentar nas horas precedentes e às 9h era de 37,4 Km/h, até á passagem da frente deve ter ainda aumentado um pouco mais.
As células que passaram tiveram actividade eléctrica intensa só ao atingirem as serras, por isso tiveste sorte aí:





A reflectividade do radar de Loulé mostra o momento aproximado da passagem da célula entre as 9:40 e as 9:50.
09:20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



09:30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



09:40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



09:50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10:00


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez tenhas apanhado uma *downburst*. As células estavam associadas à frente fria que passou aí entre as 9h e as 10h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado!!  Downburst!! É isso mesmo não me lembrava do nome, eu sei o que é. esses fenómenos são bastante recorrentes da zona da praia de Faro / aeroporto e arredores. Já fizeram várias vezes estragos, inclusive no hangar do aeroporto à 2 ou 3 anos... Seria interessante estudar a frequência das Downburst nesta zona...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 19:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Muito obrigado!!  Downburst!! É isso mesmo não me lembrava do nome, eu sei o que é. esses fenómenos são bastante recorrentes da zona da praia de Faro / aeroporto e arredores. Já fizeram várias vezes estragos, inclusive no hangar do aeroporto à 2 ou 3 anos... Seria interessante estudar a frequência das Downburst nesta zona...



São até de má memória pois foi um fenómeno desses que terá provocado o desastre no aeroporto de Faro em 21 de Dezembro de 1992, por coincidência uma data próxima da de hoje:
http://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=19921221-0


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> São até de má memória pois foi um fenómeno desses que terá provocado o desastre no aeroporto de Faro em 21 de Dezembro de 1992, por coincidência uma data próxima da de hoje:
> http://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=19921221-0


Interessante. Conheço a queda do avião. O meu pai fala bastante dela pois estava pelo aeroporto nesse dia. 

parece haver um eixo/área preferêncial para a ocorrência de Downbursts na linha entre a praia e o aeroporto. Ou pode ser simplesmente a maior densidade de edifícios e pessoas para report.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2014 às 20:47)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade em Altura - Algarve.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Dez 2014 às 22:11)

A máxima de hoje registou-se pouco antes das 9h


----------



## actioman (14 Dez 2014 às 00:05)

Por aqui amanheceu com alguma chuva e tivemos sempre o dia com aspecto invernal. 
 A máxima foi de 13,3°C ás 09h e a mínima foi à pouco com 8,8°C pelas 23h51.
Fiquei com um acumulado diário de 6,6mm.

Neste momento chove e registo uma temperatura de 8,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Hoje sim um dia frio.
9,9ºC a esta hora


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2014 às 16:36)

Que frio,

Obrigadinho a este tempo por não me conseguir curar da gripe !


----------



## actioman (14 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

Neste momento chove de forma fraca aqui pela cidade. Levo um acumulado diário de 3mm. E tenho na estação 9,6ºC.

A máxima foi de 13,7ºC às 14h59 e a mínima de 7,7°C às 03h44.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2014 às 22:04)

Por Évora, durante a noite e até à hora de almoço, ouvi sempre o vento a assobiar à janela com algumas rajadas mais fortes que outras. A temperatura esteve agradável, apesar de não ter chegado aos 14ºC, mas foi o suficiente para não ter de andar de casaco o tempo todo.
A chuva é que não quis nada com estes lados.


----------



## Vidal (15 Dez 2014 às 09:53)

Bom dia. Nos últimos minutos o vento começou a aumentar por Lagos. SW com algumas rajadas mais fortes pelo meio! (Não tenho valores. Observação de sofá!)


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2014 às 13:47)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui, céu limpo, alguns _cirrus_ (acho que é isso :assobio e vento fresquinho de Norte. Quanto à temperatura, 14,5ºC agora, 14,7ºC às 13h20 e foi a temperatura máxima até agora (segundo o CGE). A miníma foi de 8,2ºC às 8h.

E está um dia lindo para tirar fotografias


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 14:59)

vamm disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui, céu limpo, alguns _cirrus_ (acho que é isso :assobio e vento fresquinho de Norte. Quanto à temperatura, 14,5ºC agora, 14,7ºC às 13h20 e foi a temperatura máxima até agora (segundo o CGE). A miníma foi de 8,2ºC às 8h.
> 
> E está um dia lindo para tirar fotografias



Sim, cirrus em belo céu azul sobre telhadinhos de casinhas brancas alentejanas, é... acolhedor. Ainda para mais com temperaturas quase primaveris. 
Gosto do horizonte também, boa visibilidade.


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

Há 10 minutos e estão 13,7ºC.


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

Neste momento estão 11ºC e um ventinho gelado de NO.
O final do dia entre as 16h55 e as 17h10 foi assim:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Timelapse de Barrancos ao anoitecer.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205487430167742&id=1310757730

O vídeo é de um amigo meu.


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

10ºC pelo CGE e 9ºC pelo IPMA (aeródromo).
O vento está um bocado agressivo  na rua, se estivermos bem agasalhados, nem damos pelo frio, mas se nos der o vento, uiiii.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

vamm disse:


> Neste momento estão 11ºC e um ventinho gelado de NO.
> O final do dia entre as 16h55 e as 17h10 foi assim:



Liiiindo! A gama de cores suaves ao longo da sequência é muito bonita.
Ainda há uma mistura interessante de tipos de nuvens, desde altosestratus linticularis a cirrus vários e até altostratus que desenvolveram alguns altocumulus castelhanus que se vêem na quarta e quinta fotos, pequeninas torres de cumulus como cogumelos sobre a lâmina do altostratus.

Boas fotos como sempre, com o ambiente pacífico alentejano.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 20:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Timelapse de Barrancos ao anoitecer.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205487430167742&id=1310757730
> 
> O vídeo é de um amigo meu.



Parece interessante, é pena estar tão pequeno, ou serei eu que não estou a visualizá-lo correctamente? Boa sequência de variação da luz.


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

StormRic disse:


> Liiiindo! A gama de cores suaves ao longo da sequência é muito bonita.
> Ainda há uma mistura interessante de tipos de nuvens, desde altosestratus linticularis a cirrus vários e até altostratus que desenvolveram alguns altocumulus castelhanus que se vêem na quarta e quinta fotos, pequeninas torres de cumulus como cogumelos sobre a lâmina do altostratus.
> 
> Boas fotos como sempre, com o ambiente pacífico alentejano.



Estou perdoada?! 

Essas definições todas, pouco ou nada conheço, mas que elas me pareceram _linticularis_ qualquer coisa, lá isso pareceram.


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2014 às 02:21)

O vento aumentou de intensidade há cerca de 1h, ouvem-se umas rajadas a assobiar à janela. O céu está encoberto e nota-se já a humidade/orvalho (como lhe quiserem chamar) em cima dos telhados.
Estão 10ºC e, segundo o radar, chuva aqui perto.


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2014 às 10:32)

Bom dia 

O CGE diz que estão 14,3ºC e o IPMA diz estarem 12,3ºC. O vento continua forte e de NO.
Nas fotos a baixo podemos ver muitas nuvens baixas, que estão a passar muito depressa, e algumas altas que mal se mexem.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 10:46)

vamm disse:


> O vento aumentou de intensidade há cerca de 1h, ouvem-se umas rajadas a assobiar à janela. O céu está encoberto e nota-se já a humidade/orvalho (como lhe quiserem chamar) em cima dos telhados.
> Estão 10ºC e, segundo o radar, chuva aqui perto.





vamm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O CGE diz que estão 14,3ºC e o IPMA diz estarem 12,3ºC. O vento continua forte e de NO.
> Nas fotos a baixo podemos ver muitas nuvens baixas, que estão a passar muito depressa, e algumas altas que mal se mexem.



Aproximação e passagem de frente quente pouco activa, nimbostratus já dispersos e cirrus com contrails, aumento da temperatura. O orvalho formou-se pela condensação do vapor de água no ar, cujo teor tinha aumentado, nas superfícies ainda frias. Esse molhado também pode ser do chuvisco que provavelmente caíu há pouco.  bom dia


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2014 às 12:36)

StormRic disse:


> Aproximação e passagem de frente quente pouco activa, nimbostratus já dispersos e cirrus com contrails, aumento da temperatura. O orvalho formou-se pela condensação do vapor de água no ar, cujo teor tinha aumentado, nas superfícies ainda frias. Esse molhado também pode ser do chuvisco que provavelmente caíu há pouco.  bom dia


Sim, no caminho para o polo deu para ver a estrada molhada e algumas poças pequenas, mas nada de especial.
Já ficou mais negro do que está nas fotos, mas ainda não choveu e passam tão rápido que nem dão tempo para isso.


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2014 às 16:08)

Apesar dos 15ºC é impossível sentir calor, porque não dá para estar na rua. O vento é forte e chato o tempo todo. De vez em quando é com cada rajada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Dez 2014 às 10:19)

Manhã de nevoeiro com 9,2ºC


----------



## vamm (17 Dez 2014 às 13:12)

Bom dia. 
Estão 14,5ºC, a minima foi de 9,8ºC às 6h30, o vento acalmou o que ajuda a que não exista aquela sensação de frio e era possível ver algum nevoeiro no horizonte, como se pode ver nestas fotos tiradas por volta das 11h30:


----------



## chispe (17 Dez 2014 às 13:18)

Neste momento em faro esta assim


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2014 às 16:46)

Mais um dia com máximas a fazer lembrar a primavera apesar de estar-mos em Dezembro. as mínimas também estão altas.

Máx: 17,2 às 13h29
Mín: 8,1ºC ás 04h47

A temperatura actual é de 13,6ºC e o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias. Segue o mês com 10,2mm.


----------



## vamm (17 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

Hoje esteve quentinho: 16,5ºC às 14h20.
Desde aí, foi sempre a descer e agora estão 10,5ºC e um vento gelado. 

Ninguém aqui captou o pôr-do-sol?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

Esta foi inesperada.  Depois de uma noite de vento forte de NE, hoje está vento... nulo a fraco de NW e nevoeiro bem denso. 8,6ºC, e é a mínima.


----------



## vamm (17 Dez 2014 às 23:23)

A mínima já foi ultrapassada: 9,4ºC (23h10).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

Pelas 23h veio um ventinho que fez subir a temperatura aos 9ºC mas agora continua o nevoeiro, com visibilidade absolutamente nula, nem um metro a partir da zona industrial a uns 500m daqui, com *6,6ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 03:21)

Já nos 5,2ºC.


----------



## talingas (18 Dez 2014 às 04:13)

vamm disse:


> Hoje esteve quentinho: 16,5ºC às 14h20.
> Desde aí, foi sempre a descer e agora estão 10,5ºC e um vento gelado.
> 
> Ninguém aqui captou o pôr-do-sol?



Já agora ainda a propósito do pôr do sol, a tarde de ontem estive pela barragem da Póvoa e não pude deixar de registar tais cores, aqui fica então...


----------



## talingas (18 Dez 2014 às 04:30)

Quanto a temperaturas, por esta hora sigo com 8,3ºC...  Vento fraco. Por esta hora começa também aquele nevoeiro denso e mais "rasteiro" a invadir a parte mais baixa da cidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 04:50)

É esse nevoeiro que anda por aqui, é raro chegar mesmo aqui, costuma sempre andar na Zona Industrial ou por baixo da Penha. 4,6ºC.


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2014 às 10:02)

talingas disse:


> Já agora ainda a propósito do pôr do sol, a tarde de ontem estive pela barragem da Póvoa e não pude deixar de registar tais cores, aqui fica então...


Excelentes cores! 
Muito bom registo, sim senhor. Ainda pensei que ninguém do Sul tinha tirado fotografias a este "evento" 



Bom dia! ^^
Évora estava com 6,8ºC às 8h30, agora está com 9ºC e o vento chato de volta continuando entre NO/N.










Ainda se nota o nevoeiro no horizonte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 10:24)

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro com 7,7ºC
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Dez 2014 às 10:25)

talingas disse:


> Quanto a temperaturas, por esta hora sigo com 8,3ºC...  Vento fraco. Por esta hora começa também aquele nevoeiro denso e mais "rasteiro" a invadir a parte mais baixa da cidade...



É por isso que eu acho que Portalegre é uma das cidades mais bonitas do país!!!

_*Toada de Portalegre*_ (José Régio)

Em Portalegre, cidade
Do Alto Alentejo, cercada
De serras, ventos, penhascos, oliveiras e sobreiros
Morei numa casa velha,
velha grande tosca e bela
À qual quis como se fora
Feita para eu Morar nela...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 11:37)

Nevoeiro mais denso com 8ºC
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html
Era bom que se mantivesse tarde fora


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Dez 2014 às 11:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nevoeiro mais denso com 8ºC
> http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html
> Era bom que se mantivesse tarde fora



 Tenho que me fazer à estrada daqui a pouco e não há muito pior que este nevoeiro para conduzir...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 11:52)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Tenho que me fazer à estrada daqui a pouco e não há muito pior que este nevoeiro para conduzir...


Pois para a condução é mau


----------



## Thomar (18 Dez 2014 às 12:52)

Boas! Estou por Ponte de Sôr nos próximos dias e apesar de não ter aqui nenhuma estação meteorologica 
para registar dados e partilhar aqui no fórum, faço os possíveis com o termómetro do carro.
Assim hoje de manhã desde pelo menos das 7H estava um nevoeiro muito denso que só levantou a partir das 11h30,
hoje ás 11H a temperatura por Ponte de Sôr ainda era de *+6,5ºC.* 
Talvez a mínima tenha andado por volta dos* +5/5,5ºC *porque estava mesmo muito frio.
Por agora 12h45m estão *+11,5ºC* e um sol maravilhoso.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 13:07)

Mínima de 3,5ºC e actual de 7,4ºC ainda com nevoeiro denso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 13:33)

Nevoeiro persiste.
8,3ºC neste momento
Há quanto tempo não tinha uma temperatura destas a esta hora


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 13:58)

Por cá a madrugada e manhã foram de nevoeiro que começa a levantar lentamente.

Registo 7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 14:22)

Já está a querer levantar  já agora podia manter-se o dia todo, pelo menos registava uma máxima digna de Dezembro


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 15:29)

8,3ºC, nevoeiro ainda "agarrado ao céu" pode ser que já não levante mais


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 16:18)

Persiste o nevoeiro, apesar de mais alto. Mais uma hora e talvez desça de novo. 9,0ºC com vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2014 às 16:31)

Boas,
grande nevoeiro que vai por aqui, visibilidade reduzida, tem estado assim o dia todo, e o ipma dava para hoje céu limpo


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 16:36)

Apesar de tudo, começa não a dissipar o nevoeiro mas a afastar-se à medida que adensa para Sul. Veremos à noite, era bom que persistisse  8,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2014 às 16:37)

Aqui estivemos fora da neblina e a tarde esteve bastante agradável... calor.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 16:54)

Visibilidade a variar agora entre os 150 e os 160m, mas ainda 8,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2014 às 17:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Visibilidade a variar agora entre os 150 e os 160m, mas ainda 8,7ºC.


quando saí á pouco de Portalegre parecia que estava a abrir, e agora? Aqui não se vê um palmo á frente do nariz


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 17:05)

*Serpa regista hoje o dia mais frio dos últimos 4 anos:*
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/2014/12/serpa-regista-hoje-o-dia-mais-frio-dos.html


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 17:23)

Por aqui também persistiu o nevoeiro, subindo até aos 350 a 400 metros e com o chegar da noite volta a descer andando já abaixo 300m. A temperatura essa é de um "calor esquisito"!  Registo agora 7,7ºC.


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2014 às 17:31)

Hoje está a ser um dia particularmente frio. A temperatura subiu até às 13h para os 13ºC, desceu, voltou a subir até quase ao mesmo pelas 16h, mas agora estão 11ºC e a sensação de frio é horrível, apesar de não haver vento praticamente nenhum! Foi possível ver nevoeiro na direcção de Redondo, Évoramonte e por aí (se não estou em erro!). Manteve-se por lá, como já se viram nos relatos aqui colocados, apesar de às 11h ter tirado estas fotos e parecer que ia levantar:













Agora, o pôr-do-sol foi assim, geladinho como se podem ver pelas cores e, no horizonte, nevoeiro, sem qualquer visibilidade:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Começa a anoitecer e o nevoeiro a intensificar-se!
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Dez 2014 às 22:14)

De facto hoje foi um dia bastante frio por esta margem esquerda do Grande Rio do Sul! Nevoeiro praticamente o dia todo, que só subiu ligeiramente pelo final da tarde. Sol... nem vê-lo! Belo dia! Gostei mesmo!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 22:35)

O nevoeiro continua
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

Nevoeiro desde as 18h e a minima já foi batida, estão 6,6ºC  e já congela qualquer um que ande na rua. Segundo o IPMA já estavam 4,2ºC no aeródromo às 21h.

(não ficou grande coisa, mas dá para ver o dito cujo do nevoeiro)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 22:52)

Aqui 8,1ºC e não deve descer muito mais pois o nevoeiro não deixa


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

Nevoeiro algo denso, mas hoje praticamente cerrado, com visibilidade nula na cidade, o que não aconteceu ontem, portanto anulando a inversão! 4,3ºC por aqui, 2ºC registados à entrada cidade (a estação do liceu está com 2ºC também). Em Castelo de Vide estavam 7ºC curiosamente, mas no caminho para cá, para quem conhece a serra, perto da Vargem, estavam... 0ºC, mas com céu limpo!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2014 às 00:36)

vamm disse:


> Hoje está a ser um dia particularmente frio. A temperatura subiu até às 13h para os 13ºC, desceu, voltou a subir até quase ao mesmo pelas 16h, mas agora estão 11ºC e a sensação de frio é horrível, apesar de não haver vento praticamente nenhum! Foi possível ver nevoeiro na direcção de Redondo, Évoramonte e por aí (se não estou em erro!). Manteve-se por lá, como já se viram nos relatos aqui colocados, apesar de às 11h ter tirado estas fotos e parecer que ia levantar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vamm disse:


> Nevoeiro desde as 18h e a minima já foi batida, estão 6,6ºC  e já congela qualquer um que ande na rua. Segundo o IPMA já estavam 4,2ºC no aeródromo às 21h.
> 
> (não ficou grande coisa, mas dá para ver o dito cujo do nevoeiro)



Belas fotos! Funcionam praticamente como uma estação meteorológica visual, vemos as temperaturas nas cores, sentimos a humidade e o nevoeiro!


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2014 às 00:41)

A temperatura já chegou aos 3,7ºC pelas 23h40 quando o vento rodou para SE e agora estão 4,5ºC. (registos da CGE)
O IPMA diz que às 23h estavam 3,3ºC. 



StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos! Funcionam praticamente como uma estação meteorológica visual, vemos as temperaturas nas cores, sentimos a humidade e o nevoeiro!


Obrigada  Só tenho pena de estar tanto frio para tirar fotografias.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

vamm disse:


> A temperatura já chegou aos 3,7ºC pelas 23h40 quando o vento rodou para SE e agora estão 4,5ºC. (registos da CGE)
> O IPMA diz que às 23h estavam 3,3ºC.
> 
> 
> Obrigada  Só tenho pena de estar tanto frio para tirar fotografias.



É verdade, em muitas ocasiões cheguei a ficar com os movimentos dos dedos meio paralizados, perdia a sensibilidade e o indicador já nem sentia onde estava o botão disparador da câmara, saíam fotos a torto e a direito...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2014 às 01:09)

7,8ºC, temperatura praticamente estagnada
Para se ter uma máxima de jeito, lá fica a mínima sacrificada, não se pode ter tudo


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 04:00)

1,0ºC com nevoeiro na estação do liceu à saída da cidade. Por aqui 3,4ºC a aumentar... Mínima de 2,8ºC.


----------



## talingas (19 Dez 2014 às 06:35)

Por aqui vou com 2,5ºC, vento nulo. Nos carros já se vê uma "camadinha de gelo"...


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2014 às 09:53)

Bom dia! Em Ponte de Sôr novamente uma noite fria.
Agora (9h30m) estão* +4ºC * (mais frio que ontem) e o céu encontra-se muito nublado (e uniformemente cinzento) com também algum nevoeiro alto.
Perspectiva-se assim um dia muito frio e com uma máxima inferior a *+10ºC* se a nebulosidade se mantiver até à tarde.


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2014 às 10:50)

_Nesta _manhã _branca_, _sou um _cubo de gelo :assobio:
A minima foi 2,8ºC pela 1h30. E neste momento estão 6,3ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

O nevoeiro hoje está mais alto


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2014 às 12:04)

O sol está a começar a querer aparecer


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 13:44)

Mínima de 2,8  não desceu tanto como esperava.  Mas ainda estão 5,0°C.


----------



## talingas (19 Dez 2014 às 14:33)

Aqui durante as escassas vezes que a estação teve sinal,  a temperatura mínima foi de 2,4°C... E também estou estupefacto com os actuais  5,5°C.. Nevoeiro cerrado e desta vez mais alto.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 14:34)

Aqui está a começar a desaparecer um pouco, sendo mais na Zona Industrial. 5,4ºC ainda no entanto. Vento fraco, é essa a razão da dissipação.


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2014 às 15:20)

Estão 6,6ºC, a temperatura não subiu mais do que isto hoje e, com o nevoeiro ainda na mesma situação, não deve melhorar, até porque a partir das 16h já começa a anoitecer.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2014 às 15:58)

8,2ºC neste momento com nevoeiro alto.
Máxima de 9,6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2014 às 16:13)

Boas,
Por aqui dia frio e com muito nevoeiro! de manhã cedo também algum gelo, a temperatura deve rondar os 5ºC que é o que marca o carro


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2014 às 16:18)

Ilha de São Mamede e a costa norte do Algarve


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

7,7ºC com o nevoeiro a intensificar-se
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

Começa a voltar o nevoeiro, com 5,5ºC em descida.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2014 às 17:56)

Que frio, o nevoeiro continua, foi assim o dia todo, visibilidade muito reduzida


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

O vento em altura está a intensificar o que significa que o nevoeiro estará mais volátil a qualquer mudança à superfície. E assim foi. Apesar de estar nevoeiro, está vento fraco a moderado de leste e estou com 5,0ºC em subida depois de ter tido 4,7ºC.


----------



## talingas (19 Dez 2014 às 19:16)

Bem por aqui hoje o dia esteve inteiramente envolto no nevoeiro gélido, a temperatura não foi além dos 6ºC. Decidi então ir dar uma volta de bicicleta até à serra de São Mamede, enquanto subia, isto por volta das 17:00, já registava 3ºC, tendo registado uma temperatura mínima de 2,2ºC. Mas quando cheguei à altitude de cerca de 800m, não havia nem sinal de nevoeiro e a temperatura passou de 2ºC para 7ºC ... Já para não falar da ventania que estava lá..  Começo a descer novamente, e para além do aparato de fotógrafos no nosso miradouro(~650m) a tentarem registar a sua melhor foto da cidade desaparecida na névoa, começa a sentir-se novamente a diferença quando voltei a entrar no nevoeiro, aposto que se tivesse parado um pouco a temperatura ia com facilidade até 1ºC ou até menos. Muito frio mesmo.  Agora registo 3,1ºC, com vento fraco.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Em Ponte de Sôr novamente uma noite fria.
> Agora (9h30m) estão* +4ºC * (mais frio que ontem) e o céu encontra-se muito nublado (e uniformemente cinzento) com também algum nevoeiro alto.
> Perspectiva-se assim um dia muito frio e com uma máxima inferior a *+10ºC* se a nebulosidade se mantiver até à tarde.



Resumo do dia: 
- A temperatura máxima que registei hoje em Ponte de Sôr com o carro, foi de* +9,5ºC!* 
- O nevoeiro só levantou por volta das 13h15m/13h30m.
- Agora ao final da tarde com o céu limpo e uma máxima baixa permitiu que a temperatura ás 20h15m fosse de apenas *+3,5ºC*, 
mas agora está nevoeiro cerrado e está difícil a continuação da inversão térmica, a temperatura agora ás 21h05 é de *+3ºC.*
Não fosse o aparecimento do nevoeiro tão cedo e amanhã acordava com um camadão de gelo e com uma temperatura negativa de certeza.
Mas ainda não perdi a esperança...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado mas tornando-se nublado. Foi um dia frio. 

Máxima: 13.4ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 8.1ºC

A máxima do IPMA para Faro hoje era de 18ºC, a máxima registada foi de 14.6ºC, amanhã mais uma máxima algo estranha 19ºC.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Por Ponte de Sôr, nevoeiro cada vez mais cerrado, a visibilidade é muito reduzida. 
A temperatura está estável, ainda nos *+3,0ºC! *


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2014 às 21:47)

Esta noite parece ser a mais fria do ano em Faro: 8ºC mas na rua sabem a 6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

*3,0ºC* com nevoeiro cerrado e vento um pouco mais fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2014 às 22:51)

Por aqui, está estagnada nos 8.0ºC, o céu nublado não ajuda.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2014 às 23:38)

2,5ºC num sobe e desce constante porque o vento ora se intensifica ora para... Na estação amadora do liceu, *0,3ºC*!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

5,8ºC por aqui


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2014 às 00:40)

Os carros por aqui já tem uma boa camada de gelo. 1,7°C.  Na estação mais alta que temos aqui na serra (~700m) marca 9°C


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 01:01)

Aqui anda no sobe e desce com 2,8ºC. -0,2ºC no liceu.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 02:32)

1,6ºC com vento fraco, mas a temperatura está muito volátil.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 04:07)

Já com 0,7ºC. Na parte alta da cidade no entanto já não há nevoeiro e a humidade baixou impressionantemente.

Edit: *-1,0ºC* na estação que está no liceu.


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2014 às 05:10)

Só para dar uma ideia das coisas por aqui... 1.9ºC e mais uma vaga de nevoeiro a aproximar-se.


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2014 às 07:13)

O nevoeiro chegou e o resultado.. -1°C com 86% HR... Vento nulo.


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2014 às 07:30)

-1,3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 08:25)

4,7ºC e nevoeiro bastante intenso
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 08:41)

A descer 4,4ºC


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

O nevoeiro que se instalou ontem à noite muito cedo e também esta madrugada um vento fraco impediu que houvesse uma mínima jeitosa, 
a temperatura não desceu dos *+2,5ºC*.
Agora, já *+5ºC,* o nevoeiro já levantou e prevê-se um dia solarengo para aquecer os ossos!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia,
manhã fria, a temperatura registou valores negativos e houve muita geada e gelo, neste momento muito sol para aquecer


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 10:25)

Arrefecimento valente. 
Esta estação recebe muito ar frio de 2 linhas de água(ribeira do farelo e ribeira da torre) e  também de alguns pequenos afluentes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 10:35)

O nevoeiro continua cerrado com apenas 5ºC
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## sielwolf (20 Dez 2014 às 10:55)

cerca de 11ºC por Portimão


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 11:00)

4,9ºC a descer


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 11:16)

5,2ºC e o nevoeiro já está mais alto....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 11:32)

Imagem da webcam de Serpa hoje às 5h26 da madrugada


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2014 às 12:07)

Ontem vim de viagem para casa e, com sorte, de Évora a Ferreiro do Alentejo o nevoeiro estava alto e permitia conduzir sem problemas. Daí para baixo, haviam zonas completamente cerradas, outras em que fazia uma camada fina por cima do carro (o tal efeito de túnel que já falei aqui), mas bom, realmente o dito cujo é geral, porque quando cheguei a casa não se via nada.

E hoje, por aqui estamos com bastante nevoeiro ainda, ontem de noite até se sentia cair.
Não sei quantos graus estão, mas não são muitos. O vento cria uma sensação horrível de frio e até tive de ir buscar o casaco mais quente que tenho


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 14:29)

A camada de inversão já foi quebrada depois de ter sido temporariamente quebrada esta madrugada aos 550m... No entanto, mínima de *-0,6ºC*, a 0,2ºC de bater o record de mínima absoluta (2011). Agora sigo com céu maioritariamente limpo e 10,4ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 14:35)

E pronto acabou 2 dias e meio de nevoeiro.
8,9ºC neste momento


----------



## actioman (20 Dez 2014 às 15:13)

Boas por aqui o nevoeiro ainda se mantém, mas deve estar para terminar...
Neste momento ainda apenas 5,3ºC que iguala a máxima.

A mínima foi de 2,8ºC pelas 08h57 e a máxima até ao momento foi de 5,3°C às 00:18.

Algumas imagens pouco antes do amanhecer cerca das 07h:












E esta de agora mesmo:






Dia fresquinho por aqui portanto!


----------



## actioman (20 Dez 2014 às 16:01)

Novamente o nevoeiro a querer adensar-se.
A temperatura vais subindo lentamente décima a décima e neste momento registo 5,8ºC.


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2014 às 16:10)

Há cerca de 1h que o tempo abriu aqui e o solinho veio para aquecer tudo 
Embora seja visível alguma nebulosidade, está óptimo!


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2014 às 18:25)

O dia não podia acabar melhor: bonitas cores no horizonte, céu limpo com alguns cirrus (e outras coisas que não consigo identificar mais do que rastos de aviões) e um frio de rachar!  De qualquer das formas, é bem melhor do que aquele nevoeiro demoníaco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 18:49)

Nevoeiro volta a instalar-se com 6ºC neste momento


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

vamm disse:


> Ontem vim de viagem para casa e, com sorte, de Évora a Ferreiro do Alentejo o nevoeiro estava alto e permitia conduzir sem problemas. Daí para baixo, haviam zonas completamente cerradas, outras em que fazia uma camada fina por cima do carro (o tal efeito de túnel que já falei aqui), mas bom, realmente o dito cujo é geral, porque quando cheguei a casa não se via nada.
> 
> E hoje, por aqui estamos com bastante nevoeiro ainda, ontem de noite até se sentia cair.
> Não sei quantos graus estão, mas não são muitos. O vento cria uma sensação horrível de frio e até tive de ir buscar o casaco mais quente que tenho





vamm disse:


> Há cerca de 1h que o tempo abriu aqui e o solinho veio para aquecer tudo
> Embora seja visível alguma nebulosidade, está óptimo!



Gosto muito disto! As teias de aranha estavam orvalhadas? Essas laranjinhas (?) devem estar prontas a ser colhidas, é delicioso comer laranjas no inverno acabadas de colher, nada têm a ver com o que se compra no supermercado.
  tudo bucólico e liindo!


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2014 às 19:14)

Boas! A máxima em Ponte de Sôr hoje, andou à volta dos* +13,5/14ºC* conforme a zona. Esteve Sol desde as 10H.
Agora por Ponte de Sôr estão *+6,5ºC.* Já se nota neblina em alguns locais, principalmente junto a cursos de água nos arredores.
Deverá ser mais uma noite com nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

Nevoeiro a estender se pela zona industrial, e agora com 5,9ºC.


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Gosto muito disto! As teias de aranha estavam orvalhadas? Essas laranjinhas (?) devem estar prontas a ser colhidas, é delicioso comer laranjas no inverno acabadas de colher, nada têm a ver com o que se compra no supermercado.
> tudo bucólico e liindo!



Estavam. Havia orvalho por todo o lado, vi umas ervinhas cheias de gotas, mas o frio não se suportava, por isso não andei à descoberta pelo quintal 
E são laranjas, sim!  Estas são bem doces e têm sabor. Quando estou em Évora e compro laranjas, grande parte vai para o lixo, porque não prestam para nada. E aqui sempre que me apetece um suminho, desço o quintal e vou apanhar umas quantas.  Vantagens...

Estava desejosa de voltar a casa, porque aqui posso tirar fotografias de jeito. Não é só a janela do 1º andar em Évora


----------



## actioman (20 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

Nevoeiro cerrado.
A máxima foi de apenas 5,9ºC .

Neste momento, 5,6ºC 

Aspecto da Praça da República, no centro da cidade:


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2014 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado a partir da tarde.

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 8.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 20:34)

4,8ºC em descida agora, com o nevoeiro a adensar-se. Estou a achar estranho dado que na cidade está ar seco de leste com 11,5ºC!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2014 às 20:48)

Já com 4,4ºC e nevoeiro tímido, ora vem...







Ora vai!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

6ºC e nevoeiro 
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 23:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já com 4,4ºC e nevoeiro tímido, ora vem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse nevoeiro rastejante é feérico, e com as estrelas por cima, não se ouve uivar?... Só falta a Lua, mas ainda está em crescente fino. Esta noite vai gelar por aí.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2014 às 23:13)

5,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Dez 2014 às 00:26)

Estranho o nevoeiro parece que se está a querer dissipar a esta hora 
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2014 às 03:17)

StormRic disse:


> Esse nevoeiro rastejante é feérico, e com as estrelas por cima, não se ouve uivar?... Só falta a Lua, mas ainda está em crescente fino. Esta noite vai gelar por aí.


Infelizmente não vai porque rapidamente se instalou o ar seco de leste... Por acaso estava com 4,1ºC durante a última foto, mas depressa subiu para os actuais 10,0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 03:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente não vai porque rapidamente se instalou o ar seco de leste... Por acaso estava com 4,1ºC durante a última foto, mas depressa subiu para os actuais 10,0ºC.



 10º !
A estação Portalegre (cidade) às 2h ainda tinha 4,8º. Há várias noites que a distribuição das temperaturas tem mudanças geográficas espantosas de noite para noite. O litoral norte hoje, por exemplo, volta tudo ao contrário do que foi ontem, passando a estar mais quente do que as montanhas; ontem foi o inverso.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2014 às 03:50)

Essa estação de Portalegre (cidade) está na zona industrial, logo deve estar sob efeito duma massa de ar mais fria, parece ter algum nevoeiro também. Aqui uns metros depois e mais acima a sorte já não é a mesma  Este mesmo fenómeno é o que causa as mínimas excepcionalmente altas no Verão.


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2014 às 05:39)

Por cá continua o nevoeiro, agora mais denso e húmido que em dias anteriores. A estação já registou inclusivamente 0,2mm de precipitação.
Registo uma temperatura de 3,4ºC e vamos para o quarto dia de nevoeiro aqui pela cidade, sendo que o frio tem sido a nota marcante, com máximas dignas de destaque, inclusive tendo sido registado, ontem dia 20/12/2014, a máxima mais baixa desde que tenho a estação online (20/03/2010): 5,9ºC.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2014 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Esta madrugada foi a mais fria desde que estou estes dias por Ponte de Sôr.
O nevoeiro apareceu ontem à noite por volta das 23H, mas deve-se ter dissipado cedo o que permitiu uma mínima mais jeitosa.
Hoje o termómetro marcava* +1,5ºC*, e os carros tinham alguma geada muito fina.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Dez 2014 às 10:21)

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro com 6,3ºC
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2014 às 13:31)

E pronto ao quarto dia fez-se Sol! 

Desde as as 8h que o nevoeiro foi querendo abrir e só a partir das 11h ele desapareceu completamente! Ainda rendeu 0,4mm! 

A mínima da madrugada igualou a da noite anterior 2,8ºC.

Neste momento Sol alguma nebulosidade alta e 11,6ºC!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Dez 2014 às 17:07)

E pronto a máxima hoje já disparou para os 15,7ºC


----------



## vamm (21 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

Ontem de noite, o nevoeiro regressou em força, completamente cerrado. Estive em Panóias (Ourique) pelas 23h e estavam 2,5ºC.

Hoje esteve um pouco de nevoeiro de manhã, mas abriu, era possível ver cirrus no céu azulão e esteve quentinho enquanto o sol cá estava. Agora que anoiteceu, voltou o frio e o nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:30)

Vejam esta magnífica reportagem de Garcia 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/solsticio-de-inverno-2014.8044/


----------



## vamm (22 Dez 2014 às 13:20)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui o dia nasceu com muito nevoeiro, completamente cerrado e estavam 2graus às 6h, mas abriu até agora... em que o desgraçado está a voltar e já nem faz sol neste momento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2014 às 13:54)

Por aqui sol e mais sol com 18ºC


----------



## vamm (22 Dez 2014 às 18:55)

O tempo aqui virou um bocado: o nevoeiro acabou por recuar, mas chegaram nuvens que ficaram a passar de Sul para Norte o dia todo. A temperatura máxima foi de 11ºC às 12h, apesar de o sol dar uma sensação melhorzinha, e neste momento estamos com 9ºC, mas a sensação de frio é muito maior.

Tirei uma série de fotografias ao pôr-do-sol, mas estou sem tempo para as editar, por isso vai assim mesmo. Dá para ver a barra de nevoeiro:


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 03:02)

vamm disse:


> O tempo aqui virou um bocado: o nevoeiro acabou por recuar, mas chegaram nuvens que ficaram a passar de Sul para Norte o dia todo. A temperatura máxima foi de 11ºC às 12h, apesar de o sol dar uma sensação melhorzinha, e neste momento estamos com 9ºC, mas a sensação de frio é muito maior.
> 
> Tirei uma série de fotografias ao pôr-do-sol, mas estou sem tempo para as editar, por isso vai assim mesmo. Dá para ver a barra de nevoeiro:



 liindo! Beleza de fotos! Que poente cénico, tão diferente do que foi visto aqui em Carcavelos. E vejo que a paisagem daí para oeste é bem bonita!
As cores e as silhuetas foram muito bem captadas e boas composições (como sempre ). Está ali um cavalinho em silhueta também? Que bucólico...

São essa nuvens que já estão a chegar aqui também.


----------



## vamm (23 Dez 2014 às 13:49)

StormRic disse:


> liindo! Beleza de fotos! Que poente cénico, tão diferente do que foi visto aqui em Carcavelos. E vejo que a paisagem daí para oeste é bem bonita!
> As cores e as silhuetas foram muito bem captadas e boas composições (como sempre ). Está ali um cavalinho em silhueta também? Que bucólico...
> 
> São essa nuvens que já estão a chegar aqui também.


Como te disse, em casa conseguia tirar melhores fotografias! 
Se for na última fotografia, é um cão, pastor alemão.


----------



## vamm (23 Dez 2014 às 18:26)

O dia hoje foi relativamente quentinho, nada de vento, mas quando anoiteceu já começou a ficar frio.
Estas são as fotografias que tirei do pôr-do-sol, escolhi uma sequência delas:


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

Aqui mais abaixo em Aljezur também está fresquinho... mas sem excessos.


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2014 às 09:05)

Aljezur pela manhã...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2014 às 14:36)

Máxima de 17,7ºC, Natal com tempo de primavera


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Dez 2014 às 15:14)

Boas,
por aqui também tempo mais de primavera, com uma temperatura de cerca de 15ºC e algumas nuvens, enfim ainda sonho um dia poder nevar no dia de natal aqui, mas pronto.
Quero desejar a todos um bom Natal com muita saúde


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Dez 2014 às 17:47)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado, recordo que há 1 ano por esta hora o tempo estava bem diferente com chuva e vento fortes que provocaram pequenos estragos por aqui


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2014 às 20:19)

Por cá o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com o Sol a espreitar uma ou outra vez de forma envergonhada!
A máxima foi de 12,2ºC pelas 13h49. A mínima, até ao momento, foi de 6,5ºC ás 04h10.
Neste momento registo 7,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

Agreste disse:


> Aljezur pela manhã...



Quadros autênticos! Obrigado pela partilha!

Interessante verem-se também ao mesmo tempo aqueles cumulus. Aqui pela região oeste de Lisboa, litoral de Sintra, chegaram mesmo a dar algima chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2014 às 04:30)

4,7ºC por aqui já, hoje foi dia para conseguir refrescar um pouco.


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Boas
Em Grândola a minima foi de 0, 8ºC

Agora ja estao 3, 2 ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

Aqui em Grândola estao agora 0, 9ºC  vai ser uma mínima interessante


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2014 às 13:03)

Boas

Mínima em Grândola de -1,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2014 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 15.4ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC
actual: 8.7ºC


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 08:29)

Neste momento Nevoeiro a intensificar-se e 2ºC, que é a mínima do dia que agora começa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Dez 2014 às 11:22)

Nevoeiro cerrado e 4,9ºC
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 12:37)

Vista aqui na cidade hoje pelas 9 e tal da manhã: 






Neste momento 8,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 12:40)

Ainda não foi desta que Aljezur teve uma minima bastante baixa,contudo,na próxima semana isso acontecerá certamente.

De qualquer dos modos,  sempre com amplitudes térmicas diárias interessantes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Dez 2014 às 12:58)

7,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2014 às 13:53)

Voltou o nevoeiro, mínima de 2,6°C.


----------



## Thomar (27 Dez 2014 às 14:25)

actioman disse:


> Vista aqui na cidade hoje pelas 9 e tal da manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foto muito boa *actioman*!  
Tenho muitas saudades de ir a Elvas. 
No ano de 2010 de fevereiro a junho fui aí várias vezes, cidade bonita, e com muito boa comida.
Vou tentar ir aí em Janeiro, pode ser que torne a ver neve aí e principalmente no alto de vila boim.


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 16:00)

Obrigado! 

Quando vieres avisa, a ver se há oportunidade de nos conhecer-mos! 

Abraço!

Neste momento 9,1ºC e o Sol a querer aparecer.

Ainda mais uma da manhã. 







A mínima na EMA do IPMA aqui da cidade ainda foi de 0,2ºC pelas 8h.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 16:28)

actioman disse:


> Vista aqui na cidade hoje pelas 9 e tal da manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





actioman disse:


> Ainda mais uma da manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 céus, que fotos lindíssimas! O panorama daí é fantástico, um trabalho excelente, cheio de detalhes, o Alentejo é realmente único! E sinceramente vou dizer, ainda bem que não é uma terra de vento, assim a paisagem não perde a sua estética original devido às eólicas.
Tens alguma página onde pões mais fotos?
 continua!!


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 16:31)

actioman disse:


> Neste momento Nevoeiro a intensificar-se e 2ºC, que é a mínima do dia que agora começa.



Parece haver alguma geada fina nesse terreno próximo. Imagem bucolicamente bela.


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 16:36)

Não StormRic, não tenho.

O meu "descobrimento" da fotografia é no seguimento da paixão pela meteorologia! 
Tudo o que tenho está espalhado aqui pelo fórum em eventos dignos de registo! 

Neste momento 8,9ºC e a máxima deve ter sido já alcançada com 9,4ºC pelas 15h40.


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 16:38)

StormRic disse:


> Parece haver alguma geada fina nesse terreno próximo. Imagem bucolicamente bela.



É possível, pois a temperatura junto ao solo rondava os zero graus.


----------



## talingas (27 Dez 2014 às 18:27)

Lá nos baixios já se instalava a névoa a do costume. Vamos ver se hoje as zonas mais baixas continuam a surpreender com temperaturas baixas, ou se ganham as alturas.  Aqui em cima está já bem mais frio do que no dia de ontem, registo agora 7,1ºC.  E ao nível do solo 6,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 18:51)

talingas disse:


> Lá nos baixios já se instalava a névoa a do costume. Vamos ver se hoje as zonas mais baixas continuam a surpreender com temperaturas baixas, ou se ganham as alturas.  Aqui em cima está já bem mais frio do que no dia de ontem, registo agora 7,1ºC.  E ao nível do solo 6,7ºC.



Espero que ainda possamos ver este inverno tal panorama coberto de neve, se assim já é esta beleza...

Enquanto não chega a neve, vejam esta magnífica reportagem do *guimeixen*: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-88#post-466240


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Dez 2014 às 07:56)

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro cerrado que acumulou 0,2mm
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Dez 2014 às 09:44)

0,5mm acumulados devido ao nevoeiro


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2014 às 09:58)

Boas,
Por aqui também nevoeiro cerrado, já deve ter acumulado visto que o chão está molhado


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2014 às 15:22)

O céu praticamente já limpou, parece que vem aí uma semana de  o ipma para dia 30 prevê -3ºC para Portalegre e temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 7/8ºC, por exemplo para Marvão estão a prever -4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2014 às 04:32)

Vento bem forte e constante com rajadas, com 4,2ºC. Rajadas bem barulhentas pelo prédio.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2014 às 05:42)

Sem exagero nenhum as rajadas devem rondar os 70 a 80 km/h, está bem agreste isto.  3,9ºC. E eu sem mais dados da estação... Apenas a temperatura da auriol...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Dez 2014 às 08:43)

Por Santana da Serra em Ourique não sei de quanto foi a mínima, mas tinha o carro assim ainda agora:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 09:39)

Mínima de 2,9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

Ainda só 7,9ºC


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2014 às 15:36)

Por aqui os extremos do presente dia e do anterior foram os seguintes:






Neste momento 11,2°C.
Dia fresquinho e mais se tiver-mos em conta o wind chill.

Um gráfico da minha estação nesta madrugada que passou:


----------



## vamm (29 Dez 2014 às 16:16)

Não tenho tido muito tempo para vir cá, continuo na terrinha.
De manhã o céu estava meio limpo, alguns cirrus e bastante frio. Agora cobriu-se, está vento e mesmo muito frio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 16:24)

10,7ºC neste momento


----------



## talingas (29 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

Por aqui a mínima fixou-se nos 3,0°C. Com vento e rajadas fortes durante toda a madrugada. Por agora sigo já com 7,8°C.. Vamos lá ver a mínima de hoje...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

8,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:12)

vamm disse:


> continuo na terrinha



Odemira?


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2014 às 18:48)

Estão 7ºC agora está a descer bem, mas com este vento gelado a sensação térmica é bem baixa, durante a noite passada e inicio da manhã é que houve muito vento rajadas que devem ter rondado os 70/80 km/h, vamos ver na próxima noite até onde baixa a temperatura, mas esta-me a parecer que este vento vai estragar tudo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

6,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 19:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estão 7ºC agora está a descer bem, mas com este vento gelado a sensação térmica é bem baixa, durante a noite passada e inicio da manhã é que houve muito vento rajadas que devem ter rondado os 70/80 km/h, vamos ver na próxima noite até onde baixa a temperatura, mas esta-me a parecer que este vento vai estragar tudo



No entanto é esse vento que traz a massa de ar frio da Europa e a instalação do anticiclone, penso que a descida das temperaturas estará mais dependente dessa entrada do que propriamente do arrefecimento local que esse sim necessitaria do mínimo de vento. No entanto nessa "ilha" de Portalegre só quem é daí poderá dizer como é que estas situações se desenrolam normalmente 

Anticiclone neste momento com corrente de leste forte:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 20:01)

5,7ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2014 às 20:31)

6,5ºC, está a descer lentamente e o vento moderado não ajuda


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 22:25)

Depois de 5,3ºC já está nos 6ºC, o vento está a estragar tudo, lá se foi a mínima negativa


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2014 às 23:32)

Noite ventosa... frio está mas esqueçam as baixas temperaturas...


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

Por aqui quase a bater a mínima da madrugada com uns actuais 3,9ºC. A descer muito lentamente.
Vamos ver se chego aos 0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 23:36)

4,7ºC, duvido que chegue aos -1ºC


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2014 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Odemira?


A 20km de lá, mas sim 
Só durante uns diazinhos em Janeiro é que devo ir a Évora e depois será sempre por casa.

De resto, por cá estão 2ºC e em Panóias, Ourique, estão 0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:06)

4,4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:32)

3,9ºC


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

Pôr-do-sol de hoje.
A fotografia foi retirada do instagram do meu moço. Não tive tempo para captar isto, mas que tinha estes "riscos" todos, lá isso tinha.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 01:00)

3,4ºC  até amanhã


----------



## actioman (30 Dez 2014 às 01:51)

Por este posto de observação termino por hoje com uns interessantes 1,6ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 02:06)

Agreste disse:


> Noite ventosa... frio está mas esqueçam as baixas temperaturas...


O IPMA registava -0,2ºC em Aljezur às 00h00. Tens a certeza de que não está frio por aí?  Ou estás em Faro?


----------



## talingas (30 Dez 2014 às 02:21)

Ora agora que a lua também já se pôs , sigo com 6,1ºC. Vento fraco. No sensor ao nível do solo 3,4ºC...


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 02:26)

talingas disse:


> Ora agora que a lua também já se pôs , sigo com 6,1ºC. Vento fraco. No sensor ao nível do solo 3,4ºC...


Grande diferença !


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 02:48)

talingas disse:


> Ora agora que a lua também já se pôs , sigo com 6,1ºC. Vento fraco. No sensor ao nível do solo 3,4ºC...



Grande foto! 

Mas isso é o que vês da janela ou saíste mesmo à rua?

Essa "ilha" do Alentejo é mesmo curiosa, então o vento está de sul aí? E moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2014 às 04:29)

*-3,0ºC* em Estremoz.  E o vento está de este, por vezes sim dá de sueste.


----------



## talingas (30 Dez 2014 às 05:04)

StormRic disse:


> Grande foto!
> 
> Mas isso é o que vês da janela ou saíste mesmo à rua?
> 
> Essa "ilha" do Alentejo é mesmo curiosa, então o vento está de sul aí? E moderado.



Esta vista é mesmo da janela, nem preciso de me mexer muito, com o pc ao lado da janela, é só tirar e postar.  Curiosíssima.. O vento  por aqui tem estado mesmo é de NE... 

Agora já com 5,5ºC.  E 3,3ºC no sensor mais baixo.


----------



## actioman (30 Dez 2014 às 10:09)

Por cá a mínima foi atingida às 3h47 com 0,6ºC, claro quando havia menos vento .

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e 4,4ºC.

Na EMA do IPMA a mínima foi atingida às 08 com uns -2,6ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 10:12)

Mínima de 0,3ºC , ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos negativos


----------



## actioman (30 Dez 2014 às 10:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mínima de 0,3ºC , ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos negativos



A que altura está a tua estação do solo? Tens de contar com isso. Estas noites de inversão notam-se bem é quando se pode ter o termómetro nos tais 1,5m do solo.
A minha está a uns 18 metros do solo e apesar de se notar o efeito da inversão muita diferença haverá certamente quando medida a temperatura ao nível do solo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 10:33)

actioman disse:


> A que altura está a tua estação do solo? Tens de contar com isso. Estas noites de inversão notam-se bem é quando se pode ter o termómetro nos tais 1,5m do solo.
> A minha está a uns 18 metros do solo e apesar de se notar o efeito da inversão muita diferença haverá certamente quando medida a temperatura ao nível do solo.


Está para aí a uns 5m


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2014 às 13:26)

Céu limpo, completamente limpo! 10ºC e o sol é quentinho 

Edit: Tirei estas fotos com o telemóvel no passado dia 27, perto das 16h. O céu estava mesmo estranho assim para Sul e a passar uma faixa branca a Este.

Este





Sul


----------



## actioman (30 Dez 2014 às 18:15)

Por cá dia fresco! A máxima foi de 10,2ºC.

Só se estava bem ao Sol porque na sombra era desagradável.

Neste momento 6,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 19:09)

vamm disse:


> Edit: Tirei estas fotos com o telemóvel no passado dia 27, perto das 16h. O céu estava mesmo estranho assim para Sul e a passar uma faixa branca a Este.



Boas fotos, luz natural perfeita de modo a detalhar as nuvens, especialmente na segunda imagem! Complementam bem o que podia ser observado daqui para sul e que realmente parecia bastante escuro do lado de terra.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-82#post-466203


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2014 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio. Com o vento a dar uma bela sensação térmica. 

Máxima: 12.1ºC
mínima: 5.4ºC
actual: 8.3ºC


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2014 às 19:48)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos, luz natural perfeita de modo a detalhar as nuvens, especialmente na segunda imagem! Complementam bem o que podia ser observado daqui para sul e que realmente parecia bastante escuro do lado de terra.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-82#post-466203


Nota-se que aí também estava meio estranho. Não sei explicar, mas este céu assim parece muito misterioso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 22:12)

5,8ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 5,8ºC



Esse valor parece estranhamente alto... acabei de chegar a casa e o termómetro do carro (obviamente que não é uma medição rigorosa...) marcava 3ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 22:28)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Esse valor parece estranhamente alto... acabei de chegar a casa e o termómetro do carro (obviamente que não é uma medição rigorosa...) marcava 3ºC...



Zona baixas/nível do solo está mais frio, ele tem a estação no telhado faz toda a diferença por causa do vento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2014 às 22:40)

Estagnou nos 5,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (30 Dez 2014 às 22:41)

No Algarve também as temperaturas estão fresquinhas:

Site IPMA ás 9 UTC:

Aljezur *-0,1ºC*
Portimão (aerodromo) *+1,4ºC*

Wunderground: Sitio das Fontes - lagoa* +0,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2014 às 23:12)

8,9ºC, temperatura ora desce ora sobe imenso... Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

Termino o dia com 3,3ºC. Mas 18 metros mais abaixo (ao nível do solo)  a história é bem diferente e isto há uma hora atrás:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2014 às 00:05)

4,8ºC


----------



## vamm (31 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

-1ºC aqui  e o vento não ajuda nada com esta sensação gelada!


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

vamm disse:


> -1ºC aqui  e o vento não ajuda nada com esta sensação gelada!



Espectáculo! Será que de manhazinha há geada? Talvez não por causa do vento e da secura do ar.


----------



## talingas (31 Dez 2014 às 03:32)

Por aqui é como diz o SpiderVV, ora sobe ora desce, 8,9ºC agora, nas "alturas", e 3,0ºC ao nível do solo...  Vento moderado de SE...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2014 às 03:34)

Ao nível da janela num 2º andar, 6,3ºC. No telhado com 8,5ºC e vento moderado de leste ainda.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

Mínima de 0,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2014 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Por aqui as mínimas desta madrugada desceram aos -1,5ºC no Sítio das Fontes e aos 4,9ºC em Carvoeiro.

Neste momento sigo com 14,6ºC e 13ºC respectivamente.

Um Feliz 2015 para Todos!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Dez 2014 às 12:09)

Bom dia. Por Santana da Serra a mínima que registei por volta da 1h foi de -1.3
Depois disso ainda baixou mais de certeza. Estavam a funcionar umas belas inversões.
Agora ao meio dia ainda consegui tirar estás fotos junto a uma nora localizada no fundo de um pequeno vale.










E o que não falta é erva acamada da forte geada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2014 às 16:42)

Máxima de 16,3ºC....


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Por cá a mínima foi de 0,7ºC às 06h. O dia amanheceu com uma bela geada! 
A máxima hoje foi muito superior à de ontem que tinha sido de apenas 10,2ºC e foi até aos 14,1ºC, alcançado às 14h27.

Neste momento registo 5,3ºC e a temperatura tem teimado em não descer

Fotos do dia que esta a terminar, o último deste 2014:

O último nascer do Sol







A geada, que hoje era considerável aqui um pouco por todo lado:






















Duas macros do gelo:












Cerca das 13h ainda havia bastante gelo nalgumas zonas mais sombrias. Aqui no parque de estacionamento do lidl cá da terrinha:







E aqui uma bela virga ao pôr do Sol, que não pude registar com melhor qualidade, pois apenas disponha do telemóvel no momento:






Um Bom Ano a todos! Tudo de bom!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

actioman disse:


> Por cá a mínima foi de 0,7ºC às 06h. O dia amanheceu com uma bela geada!
> A máxima hoje foi muito superior à de ontem que tinha sido de apenas 10,2ºC e foi até aos 14,1ºC, alcançado às 14h27.
> 
> Neste momento registo 5,3ºC e a temperatura tem teimado em não descer
> ...



O nascente tão "quente" numa madrugada tão fria ! Belos apanhados, gosto muito daquele campo de oliveiras branquinho, lindo!


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2015 às 15:07)

StormRic disse:


> Espectáculo! Será que de manhazinha há geada? Talvez não por causa do vento e da secura do ar.


Havia e não era pouca!
Estava tudo branquinho, parecia que tinha nevado. 

Por aqui, céu limpo e um sol adorável.


----------

